# Beet pulp



## brojrm (Feb 15, 2013)

Has anyone tried beet pulp with their chickens? Was it good or bad experience? Will it effect egg color? Taste just curious.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We have tried it twice and could not get anything to eat it. It was pushed from one side of the feed bowls to the other.


----------



## brojrm (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks I will keep that in mind. I had the same experience with alfalfa pellets, I started grinding very coarsely and and they now eat it very well. The pellets were to big and tough for them to break.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I never had a problem with the alfalfa pellets, well but the price. (in our area)


----------



## JudyLandauer (Apr 1, 2013)

*Beet pulp?*



brojrm said:


> Has anyone tried beet pulp with their chickens? Was it good or bad experience? Will it effect egg color? Taste just curious.


Idk about chickens, but your not supposed to feed red beets to babies (humans) because the pee and feces comes out red and moms panic, thinking the baby is bleeding internally when that's not the case.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I lived for a while in an area that grew a LOT of "Sugar Beets" used in the production of sugar.
I _suppose _that those would be considerably DIFFERENT ?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've given them beet skins and pulp. ( I have a friend who juices occasionally.) They weren't that crazy about it. My chickens like lettuce, celery, breads, pasta, peas, corn, string beans if chopped up, spinach, oatmeal, mash, peppers chopped up. I've tried all kinds of foods and that's what my chickens like, and we are a mixed flock. They don't like citrus, apples, carrots. So far that's been consistently true.


----------



## JudyLandauer (Apr 1, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> I lived for a while in an area that grew a LOT of "Sugar Beets" used in the production of sugar.
> I suppose that those would be considerably DIFFERENT ?


Yes, Sugar Beets are quite a bit larger than table beets, like a melon, yellow, are dug in late fall and are only grown around here as a wholesale field crop. Table beets here are usually homegrown, deep red, are better when they are small-ish and are dug when they get to the size you like. Golf ball size is perfect for pickling.

We gave our chicks a few potato peels and had a general riot in the container since there was no where to run to with the prize to eat it before someone else came and took it. Looks like we'll wait until they get into the coop to introduce veges.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I _WONDER _*if *"Sugar Beets" have any _NUTRITIONAL VALUE _as an ANIMAL FEED _rather than ONLY _as a Source of Sugar ?
( just curious about that. )

-ReTIRED-


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Same value to humans and animals.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Beet pulp is the by-product that is left over after the sugar has been removed to produce table sugar.It is low in sugar and high in energy and fiber.


----------

